# worried...2ww...period pain



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi!
It s all finally happening! Last week i went for my scan and i had one massive follie, I went in the next day for an injection to stimulate ovulation and on the wednesday i was ready for the insemination.
I'm in 5 days in to my 2ww wait and i can feel period pains. Is this normal? Its made me really down today...I would nt be starting my period unti wed next week but i m getting really down about it.
Not sure if its all in the mind, no i can def feel light period like pains!!! Oh god!
Please anyone can you shed some light or give me any advice

Viqui
xxxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi hun  

Try not to worry too much......there have been quite a few posts similar to yours over the past few days, so you are not the only one to worry.  This is the worst thing with the 2ww.  Your body is going through lots of different things and I am sure it is all sent to give us a few extra grey hairs. 

I had bad af pains during my 2ww and even through a good few weeks of being pg.

It doesn't always mean it is a bad outcome when your tummy hurts like that hun...honestly.

Fingers and toes crossed for you hun......hoping for a   for you babe.

Love

Bib xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a poll on the voting board which you may find helpful... (AF pains/symptoms during 2ww)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

It's so difficult to know what's happening during the 2ww and we can all get wierd and wonderful aches, pains and twinges. I've had pretty much the same pains and symptoms on the times I've conceived (naturally and through treatment) as all those months I've not...frustrating but true.

I'd try not to over analyse everything otherwise it will drive you  ...easier said than done but try and keep yourself occupied to take your mind off it all.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi viqui

i'm on 2ww also, got basted last tuesday and i've felt period type pains on and off for most of this time.  i think every twinge gets so over analized on the 2ww but it can't be helped.  

hope you're not going to mental with it all!

take care,
debbie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I just came to post that link too....thanks Natasha 

Viqui ~ i'll leave you the link to the 2ww testers thread too.....you're very welcome to come and join everyone posting there while they wait 

SEPT/OCT 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109831.90

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Viqui,

I am on a similar schedule to you. Today is day 5 since my ET. I'm having pains as well but they are not like period pains but they are still annoying me so I asked my friend about it. She has a child and said she had period pains AND bleeding! But still got a BFF. So you just never know. Try your best to think that you are pregnant and this is just your body responding to being pregnant. The symptoms for AF and pregnancy are so similar so just take any AF symptoms as BFP signs!
Good luck
Cyann


----------



## Ems18 (Aug 19, 2007)

I got really bad period pains and bled for 12 days but we had a BFP! Just had a scan at 8 weeks and saw a heartbeat so looks like all is well. I was just like you and convinced that it hadn't worked. The 2WW is definitely the worst part of treatment, but I wouldn't read too much into every pain because you can still have a positive outcome. Good luck xxx


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!!
Your words have really helped!
Viqui
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all, am also gettign period type pains and just have this feeling am going to come on, (due 18 Sept) although the pain does feel slightly different than period pain, its like a stretching pain in and around my ovaries and also suffering from lower back pain, am really hoping this is all good news.  Have felt a little queasy the last day or so and lightheaded when i get up, is this normal>

Had e/t Monday, so i am taking it this is Day 4 transfer?  When should implantation take place?

Kelly xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

If you had ET on Monday then you would be 3dpt (days past transfer).

In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo so you'd need to take into account how old your embies were when put back eg was it a day 2 or 3 transfer or did you have day 5 blastocysts ?  Only once embies have reached blastocyst stage would they be ready to start implanting, usually about 24 hours later so for example, if you had a day 2 transfer on Monday and you're now 3dpt then your embies should've reached blasto stage and be ready to start implanting in next 24 hours or so...etc etc.

You mention that your AF is due on 18 September but have you had IVF or have you had FET ?  Unless you've had FET then when your AF would usually be due is irrelevant because the IVF cycle isn't natural and you will have had lots of drugs throughout the treatment. All the drugs we have, including the progesterone support during 2ww, can cause all sorts of AF and pg like symptoms so it's confusing and frustrating but there really is no way of knowing what's happening.

It's still very early days so hang in there and I know easier said than done but try not to over analyse everything (or lack of everything) as it will just drive you loop the loop by the end of the 2 weeks 

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Natasha, i had e/c Friday, cell 4 and 8 and e/t monday (10th).

We had ICSI, the clinic said i shouldnt get AF but it still worries me as the pains i am getting are soooooooo similar.  Would Fred and Ginger (embies) be implanted yet or about to implant?  Would that be the result of my whole noonie, ovaries etc hurting and feel like they are stretching?

Sorry for asking so many questions.  Kelly xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If you had ICSI then you should completely ignore when your "normal" period would arrive as it's not relevant...you've not had a natural cycle and you've not had natural ovulation...you've had the eggs removed from the follicles as opposed to them rupturing naturally.

Although hopefully you shouldn't bleed during 2ww, some women do unfortunately still get bleeding despite the progesterone support...no way of knowing what can happen as each cycle can be different.

The HCG trigger injection you had before EC and also the progesterone support during 2ww can cause pregnancy like symtoms...problem is pg and AF symptoms are pretty much the same.  To be honest, even when I have conceived (naturally and during tx - 5 times in total) I've never had any idea I was pregnant !

If you had EC on Friday and ET on Monday then you had a day 3 transfer and you're 3dpt today, so your embie would be approx 6 days old, as I mentioned above it should start to implant any time from now onwards.

The symptoms you're getting are probably far more likely due to all the drugs through whole treatment cycle, including the hcg trigger and progesterone, as well as being poked and prodded during EC and ET.

Check out this website...

www.visembryo.com

Good luck 
Natasha 

/links


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you so so much for the info, certainly has helped.  Am hoping now then that the niggle pains i'm getting are the embies implanting!!

Thank you   Kelly xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

WKelly said:


> Thank you so so much for the info, certainly has helped. Am hoping now then that the niggle pains i'm getting are the embies implanting!!
> 
> Thank you  Kelly xx


Fingers crossed for you   

Natasha x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 
            Hope you can give me some advice. I had IUI Mon morning and felt ok after the next day i noticed pains like af but abit weird like trapped wind, this is still hurting me today. Feel tired and hot but pains in lower belly and stich in sides on and off. First time on 2ww and not sure if its good or bad.
Please help im going mad, tryed a little shoping to day but walking like im carrying twins and really bloated belly i cant even suck it in.


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi twinbutterfly,
It's my first 2ww as well although 4 years ttc. Pains sound like what I had during the first few days post ec and et. I had IVF and eggs collected last wednesday. Felt dull pain and sort of trapped wind on Wednesday night and Thursday. On the day of egg transfer on friday I still felt sore and could still feel trapped wind at the top part of my tummy. By Saturday I still felt rough and could feel dull ache on both sides. I also had a slight temperature during Saturday night. I think it was all down to my body calming down after egg transfer. All in all I only started to feel normal on Tuesday. The bloating has calmed down a bit as well.
Your body has been through a lot so I bet it's just recovering from the treatment and now adjusting to carrying your babies! The literature I was given after the treatment said to get in touch with a doc or nurse if you had sharp pains, fever etc and as long as what you're feeling is dull or mild then you should be OK. But if you feel any worse over the next day or so then I would give your clinic a bell and I'm sure they'll say that what you're experiencing is normal. But it might just make you feel better to check with the professionals? By the way It's now 6 days past my egg transfer and I still can't suck my tummy in - just wearing baggy tops!
Hope you start feeling better soon.
Cyann
x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you hun, thats helped me. If it gets any worse i'll phone the clince like you said. Hope you get   keep in touch and let us know, thank you again just scared its all new.


----------



## leannea (Apr 29, 2007)

Remember that having your cervix 'wrenched' open (well that's what it felt like..lol) can cause discomfort - I had pains for days after my 3 IUIs .


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes that's a good point Leanne - I think we forget how much our bodies have been through. When I was feeling rough over the weekend after my et my mum said remember you've been through a lot. And it was only then that I stopped and though oh yeah I really have. After the et I was just so keen to get onto the next stage of feeling like a mum-to-be that I sort of forgot that your body has to recover and heal a bit from being mucked about with!
Cyann
x


----------

